# Rants and Raves!!!



## lightblb (Dec 16, 2007)

Hi I’m not a professional cook but love cooking and wanted to make this forum so we can discuss things we like and don’t like about cooking. I wanted to rave about my new Hot Taco Taco Makers I they are absolutely amazing, made my life so much easier. Before I found it a little clumsy making Tacos but with the Taco makers I can do 4 at a time with ease. 

Now I just need to find a solution to peeling, I love cooking but find the pealing can be a little tedious at times. I’m starting to develop RSI in my hands so my rave is, why doesn’t someone invent a machine that can peel ?!?!?! 

Look forward to hearing your views……………….


----------



## pdswife (Dec 16, 2007)

Hi, welcome to the group!  ENJOY!!!!!


----------



## jpmcgrew (Dec 16, 2007)

lightblb said:


> Hi I’m not a professional cook but love cooking and wanted to make this forum so we can discuss things we like and don’t like about cooking. I wanted to rave about my new Hot Taco Taco Makers I they are absolutely amazing, made my life so much easier. Before I found it a little clumsy making Tacos but with the Taco makers I can do 4 at a time with ease.
> 
> Now I just need to find a solution to peeling, I love cooking but find the pealing can be a little tedious at times. I’m starting to develop RSI in my hands so my rave is, why doesn’t someone invent a machine that can peel ?!?!?!
> 
> Look forward to hearing your views……………….


Welcome,could you please explain what a hot taco maker is?Also what are you peeling and what is RSI?I have carpal tunnel in bothe hands is it the same thing?


----------



## Michael in FtW (Dec 16, 2007)

jpmcgrew said:
			
		

> ... what is RSI?I have carpal tunnel in bothe hands is it the same thing?


 
*R*epetitive *S*train *I*njury - can involve multiple muscles in the arms, neck, back, etc. - Carpal Tunnel Syndrome is just one form of RSI caused by the compression of the median nerve running through the wrist.



			
				lightblb said:
			
		

> Now I just need to find a solution to peeling, I love cooking but find the pealing can be a little tedious at times. I’m starting to develop RSI in my hands so my rave is, why doesn’t someone invent a machine that can peel ?!?!?!


 
LOL - yep, peeling is tedious and boring. Here are your options, other than hiring a prep-cook ....

The Hobart 6414C (root veg peeler) - $5,00 - $6,000:








Semi-automated Potato - Apple peeler/corer: about $20-$40 depending on brand: 






"Y" shaped hand peelers - about $10:






FWIW - I got my Mom and my 2 aunts one of the OXO y-peelers a couple of years ago because they all have arthritis - and they say these are mych easier to use than the old standard style peelers.

Hope this helps ...


----------



## Dave Hutchins (Dec 16, 2007)

I have a Apple Peeler I bought in Wisconsin at a apple fest .  The lady that sold it to  me said"" you can peel a bushel of apples a hour with this machine..I belive her. They are very easy to use and the slices they produce make a bang up apple pie/sauce, or what ever you want to use apples for.


----------



## Bilby (Dec 17, 2007)

Try buying vegetables with good quality skins and then just a scrub in the water is sufficient for a lot of veges and then you don't need to peel at all.  Good nutrition in a lot of the skins and provided the skins aren't badly marked or tough, you don't notice them.

Some skins you can cut off as well which is a bit gentler on your muscles and therefore your RSI.  

Also with the RSI, try changing the height at which you are cutting.  Have a google for the most ergonomic way to peel vegetables. (It may be that you need to get a big block and put that on the dining table to cut on instead of the kitchen bench.)  Also don't just peel endlessly.  With RSI, you are meant to vary your tasks to stop the muscles bunching up.


----------



## Michael in FtW (Dec 17, 2007)

Rats .... how could I have forgotten about these! Sorry, lightblb.

The EZ Peel Gloves - $10

These work for root vegetables - but they have to be par-boiled first (something they don't mention in the commercials)!







The Rotato Express - $25

Now, *IF* it actually works like it does on TV - this is probably the best solution for the most applications for someone with arthritis or RSI - IMHO.


----------



## TATTRAT (Dec 17, 2007)

And for those gloves, a washcloth will do the same thing.


----------



## jpmcgrew (Dec 17, 2007)

For my carpal tunnel I usually wear a wrist brace with a metal shank on both wrists to sleep at night if its real bad I wear one in the day as well.Havn't had tennis elbow in a long time.Finally have control over the plantar fasciitis in both feet.I bought the Crocs orthopedic clogs called Cloud Relief they worked instantly.


----------



## Michael in FtW (Dec 17, 2007)

TATTRAT said:


> And for those gloves, a washcloth will do the same thing.


 
Yeah - but you have to remember to not use fabric softener!


----------



## auntdot (Dec 17, 2007)

OK, got the RSI.  But what is the hot taco maker?


----------



## Michael in FtW (Dec 19, 2007)

Good question auntdot! There are several "taco makers" on the market ...


----------

